# HG1 - information please about flywheel handle shaft, spring washer and O-ring



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks to all these super-light roasted beans (I assume) that are rock hard, I have bent the shaft that holds the flywheel handle to the flywheel. I have realised that a contributory factor is that the shaft works loose because the spring washer and rubber 0-ring are missing (I bought the grinder a few years ago via the Londinium forum and when it arrived it must have either been missing the parts or (more likely) I accidentally discarded them with the packaging. I have emailed Lyn Weber Towers to see if they can let me know the specification of these parts so that I can buy them locally or if they can supply them.

In the meantime, does anyone on the Forum know the what the specifications are and who might stock the parts (or at least if I know what I'm looking for I can do a search).

Thank you.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Spring washers aren't very effective in holding much, if possible I'd opt for some threadlock, unless of course it's a part you often take off / put back on.

Could you post a photo showing what is bent?

T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dsc said:


> Spring washers aren't very effective in holding much, if possible I'd opt for some threadlock, unless of course it's a part you often take off / put back on.
> 
> Could you post a photo showing what is bent?
> 
> T.


 Thank you. I'm just about to go out - I'll post a picture when I'm back.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

@dsc this is the shaft that goes through the fly wheel handle.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Presumably it is at the shoulder of the threaded section that you have bent the rod ?

Take the part to a local small engineering company and ask if / what it would cost to make one. CASH NO RECEIPT.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes - it is the shoulder and that's a good idea, thank you.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

@Phil104 could you show which part goes where ie. how the fly wheel mounts?

What was the o-ring for?

T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dsc said:


> @Phil104 could you show which part goes where ie. how the fly wheel mounts?
> 
> What was the o-ring for?
> 
> T.


I pasted the basic assembly in a link above but the picture shows more clearly what goes where (taken from the HG one site and the instructions for putting it together):


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

That squarish bit between the flywheel and the handle, is that the washer or the o-ring? Or is the oring only on the handle cap which hides the bolt head?

I'm guessing the hole in the flywheel is threaded so that the bolt screws directly into the flywheel without a need for a nut? Does the handle rotate on the bolt or is it all clamped tight?

Easiest way out without having to machine things might be just getting a long replacement bolt (they really could've designed this with a standard off the shelf bolt). It's a US machine so I reckon all the threads are imperial?

T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The squarish bit is the washer between the fly wheel and the handle and the o-ring goes in the flywheel handle cap.

The bolt threads directly into the flywheel - you're right - and so it all clamps together.

I assume it is imperial. Whether or not it's possible to get a replacement bolt - I haven't started looking yet.

This is what the manual says:

Fit the rubber O-ring into the recessed groove in the *flywheel handle cap*.

Open the included blister pack of Super Lube and apply a very thin coat of lubrication to the shaft of the flywheel handle.

Thread the shaft through the handle and included spring washer. Next, use the included 5mm metric hex key to screw the shaft to the flywheel lever. Tighten securely. Exercise caution while attaching the handle, being sure not to crimp the spring washer in the threads of the handle.

Once complete, insert the cap into the end of the flywheel handle.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Few thoughts:

- a simple bolt would work but as the handle rotates on the bolt, the thread would most likely chew the insides of the handle unless you use a sleeve and a smaller bolt diameter (which is effectively what the custom made "shaft" mimics). Search for spacers or stand offs and you should be able to find loads, only issue is the outer diameter which is often fairly large on softer materials (nylon for example would be 5mm internal and 10mm outer dia which is most likely larger than the handle bore)

- metric 5mm hex key normally means an M6 bolt but its a custom made "shaft" so this relation might not stick (although it does indicate that perhaps the threads are metric)

- how bad is the bend in the original bolt?

T.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I bought some replacement parts from Lyn so I am sure they will be able to supply the bolt. Postage may be expensive but it's not too heavy so shouldn't be too bad


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

They are called shoulder bolts or shoulder screws, do a search on ebay. they tend to come in standard sizes, so you might find something off the shelf. If not simply use an ordinary bolt and buy some thin wall ss steel tube to sleeve it as @dsc suggested. If you have to cut the threaded part to length, make sure you put a nut on it first then cut after the nut, if it's SS use a bit of oil when you cut. Then once you remove the nut any thread damage should rectify.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The longest M6 off the shelf shoulder bolts I've seen were 60mm (length of the shoulder section), which is why I've suggested spacers. Standard bolt + tubing suggested above by Dave would work a treat as well









T.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all so far. I'l wait to see what Lyn comes back with but in the meantime I think I have what I need to for plan B... and I'll ask if I'm not sure. (My tec confidence and ability extends to thinking it's a great achievement when I can change the seals on the L1.)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Heard back from Craig at Lyn Weber and they have the shafts custom made and will send me one (I'm paying for it) so I have gone for the simple route and resolved to take greater care. Maybe experiment with grinding lighter roasted beans from frozen. Thank you all again for your support.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

At least it keeps it all oem parts. Hope it's not too expensive


----------

